# Train a tortoise behaviors?



## spikethebest (Aug 28, 2008)

http://www.informaworld.com/smpp/content~content=a783706393~db=all

http://www.phoenixzoo.org/learn/animals/Giant_tortoise_article_22.pdf


----------



## katesgoey (Aug 28, 2008)

Whoa -Holy Coincidences Spikeman! I was just sharing those sites on another forum because I have always been interested in behavioral training of animals and find the tortoise a particularly interesting subject. Tank knows to come to me so I can let him out for his daily romp. What do you all think - have any of you trained your tortoise(s) for specific behaviors?


----------



## Laura (Aug 28, 2008)

We should train them to come to a dinner bell. Then when they escape or you cant find them.. ring the bell.. !


----------



## spikethebest (Aug 28, 2008)

Laura said:


> We should train them to come to a dinner bell. Then when they escape or you cant find them.. ring the bell.. !



that would be nice except I've read tortoises don't have good hearing senses.


----------



## Itort (Aug 28, 2008)

I have screen covers over all my indoor enclosures which have to be removed for feeding, ect. When the cover is raised the RFs, MEPs and Woodies appear magically out of their hides. They didn't do this when newly arrived.


----------



## Isa (Aug 28, 2008)

Very interesting

Thanks for sharing


----------



## katesgoey (Aug 28, 2008)

Itort said:


> I have screen covers over all my indoor enclosures which have to be removed for feeding, ect. When the cover is raised the RFs, MEPs and Woodies appear magically out of their hides. They didn't do this when newly arrived.



Since training can be motivated by food, etc., I think it is possible to take it one step further - like they did at the zoo, to train them to load up on to a scale.


----------



## katesgoey (Aug 28, 2008)

spikethebest said:


> Laura said:
> 
> 
> > We should train them to come to a dinner bell. Then when they escape or you cant find them.. ring the bell.. !
> ...



But it would be fun to see the look on neighbors' faces as I'm walking down the street ringing a little bell and lookin' in the bushes


----------



## Crazy1 (Aug 28, 2008)

Last month at my club meeting we had a trainer from a wild life area near palm springs talk about training DT and Sullys for a show they put on for visitors. It is food motivated but she said they retain the information. Birds don't and have to be retrained every year (they do not do shows from Nov. thru March) But she said when the torts come out of hibernation they have no problem remembering what they were taught before they went into hibernation. She swears by how smart they really are. She said she started off by using target training in a zoo with Aldabras. I like the bell idea maybe they could feel the vibrations better than hearing them.


----------



## katesgoey (Aug 28, 2008)

Crazy1 said:


> Last month at my club meeting we had a trainer from a wild life area near palm springs talk about training DT and Sullys for a show they put on for visitors. It is food motivated but she said they retain the information. Birds don't and have to be retrained every year (they do not do shows from Nov. thru March) But she said when the torts come out of hibernation they have no problem remembering what they were taught before they went into hibernation. She swears by how smart they really are. She said she started off by using target training in a zoo with Aldabras. I like the bell idea maybe they could feel the vibrations better than hearing them.



I have heard about the target training too. Did she demonstrate with tortoises or share what behaviors they had trained them to do? (Good point about the bell vibrations, but I think they must hear well enough because when I start watering plants in the morning around his enclosure, Tank comes out of his shed)


----------



## terryo (Aug 28, 2008)

I like the bell idea. I think that would be a great way to find your tort that wondered off. 
I think the whole thing comes down to repetition. Every AM when I spray the viv, clean the water dish...etc. out comes Pio looking for his food. One AM, when I was doing this I didn't get a chance to put the food in as the front door bell rang. When I came back in, Pio was still sitting there with his neck all the way out looking for his food. May its the repetition of doing the same thing, the same time each day.


----------



## Shellback (Aug 31, 2008)

I volunteer at a Living musseum and our Snapping turtle((over 35 lb)) was traget trained when we started working with the Gaters
and he showed more interest !

Will


----------



## bettinge (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm anxious for my greek to respond to the daily feeding habits.


----------

